# Here kitty kitty kitty....



## Texmexhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

We have a ranch in Mexico. Have a dozen stand and feeder setups, most with 2 - 3 corn/protein feeders. I sat in my area and did not see an single deer. Every other stand you will see 10 - 20 deer every hunt. Here is why.
Also, see the 2nd one down the sendero.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Cool pic!--kinda bad for the deer tho.....................can U shoot the cat in Mex?


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

He's BIG!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, what a cool pic, especially for a game cam. I would have that sucker printed and framed. Very cool.


----------



## Mexhunter (Mar 14, 2009)

I got the pic yesterday, That is one big Tom!!!! The owner moved all the cows out of that pasture so I think he will move on. Lets hope!!!!


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Swampus said:


> Cool pic!--kinda bad for the deer tho.....................can U shoot the cat in Mex?


I didn't think anything was illegal in ol'Mexico.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

WOW!!! That is awesome and beautiful!!! Look at the size of his paws!


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

That is a cool pic, I hope they get out of there so the deer will return, I think if I had the chance the cat would take a dirt nap! Good Luck


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

txsnyper said:


> I didn't think anything was illegal in ol'Mexico.


 you cannot brings guns or more than 3 boxes of shells per rifle from the US into mexico without the proper permits and credentials.

if they allowed hunters to do that, it might cause violence along the border with all the extra ammo.


----------



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

There was a guy that I was talking to in Wyoming this past weekend and he said that he has killed them over 300 lbs......not something that I want to come into contact with


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

thats a big ole cat.......what do you think will be one your mind as you walk down the sendero towards the stand at 4:30 in the morning


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

It really is a beautiful animal!


----------



## jspeights (Feb 5, 2010)

Those guys have a home range of hundreds of sq miles. He will not stay long, but others may move in.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW, Big Tom for Sure!!!


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

And this is why I won't go hunt with yall... That and the fact that I might get shot or robbed while crossing the border.

Thanks for the offer though...


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

atcfisherman said:


> WOW!!! That is awesome and beautiful!!! Look at the size of his paws!


X2

That is a cool pic!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Big, beautiful and scary


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

2cool pic . Big CAT


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Blastn & Castn said:


> 2cool pic . Big CAT


*X2........Neat Pic.!!.........MEOW!!*


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice cat!!! There have been a few sightings on our place. We have been told it is illegal to shoot them, but if it's "self defense" (in my line of sight) i'll stack 'em up like cord wood.


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

troutslayer said:


> thats a big ole cat.......what do you think will be one your mind as you walk down the sendero towards the stand at 4:30 in the morning


x2...I think ill be gettin dropped off at my stand on both our places this year. Jus last week alone my cousin saw one at our ranch in Morales, Tx and one of the guys on our deer lease in Shamrock, tx saw one too while he was out scoutin a new blind location.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

what is that classified as? a cougar, panther, mountain lion?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

CFJTEX said:


> Nice cat!!! There have been a few sightings on our place. We have been told it is illegal to shoot them, but if it's "self defense" (in my line of sight) i'll stack 'em up like cord wood.


not sure who told you that - it's not illegal to kill a mountain lion in Texas.


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

RogerB said:


> not sure who told you that - it's not illegal to kill a mountain lion in Texas.


This is in Mexico. Plenty of people have killed them, i just don't think you can bring them across the border without red tape...if at all.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Very nice picture! I'd blow it up and mount it too!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

whistlingdixie said:


> what is that classified as? a cougar, panther, mountain lion?


exactly


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

Man Brad that is a good picture.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

thats a huge one


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*C4E*

Where are you located in Morales? We found a doe a few weeks ago and suspected it had been eaten by a big cat. We aren't seeing as many deer as we are used to seeing either. Even taking the acorns into consideration. We hunt right past the Baptist Church on the right on 111.


----------



## KILLROY (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice kitty


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *whistlingdixie*  
_what is that classified as? a cougar, panther, mountain lion?_

exactly

x2


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

2 days on a mule...dry camp....no lights ...no nothing...Sleepiing bag under the stars....If its not in your knapsack....you ain't got it....those were the days


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I admit I don't really know squat about mountain lions or cougars or whatever you prefer to call them, but that is one fine picture. It looks big yet lean and healthy.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

the answer to the question about the name is according to what you want to call it......some people call them cougars.....some cal em panthers.....and some call em mountain lions.....it can also be diff from where your at


----------

